# More of the new kitten



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have scored the perfect kitten. Seriously, this kitten is awesome, so laid back, loves to be held and purrs and purrs. He actually cries to be picked up and if I don't pick him up quickly he climbs up my pant leg, and he will paw at my hand when he wants to be petted.




























We've had a couple of intros and it's going great...this is today with my foster Bonnie, who I've had for what seems like forever.


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

Very cute! I love his face! I got lucky with my boys too... these are the first boy kitties I ever really had, so I am wondering if that has anything to do with it. They just act like they are in love with me....


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Flame point boys are awesome! I have had two ad they were both very special cats. I hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's a cutie! Love his tail.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I want him!!! He is just too cute for words.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very cute little blue eyed monster pointed cat, my first pointed kitten climbed my pants for attention, then all the way up to my shoulder, he spent the good part of the next 15 years up there..


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

So handsome!! :-D


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

So cute! I've always loved the looks of flame point cats. And look at that tail! Is he going to be long haired?


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!! My crazycat looks like one if your full grown kitties but the flame point is just breathtaking 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Nov 1, 2012)

His adorable. Flame points are my favorite. Just love the color


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats. He's a good lookin' boy.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! He does all the kitteny things that I've read about but never experienced, lol. My girls are more aloof, this little man woke me up at 5 am trying to paw my mouth open??? He's definitely an attention seeker.

I'm also wondering if he's going to be medium haired...hard to tell, I guess I'll find out.


----------

